# inbreeding %



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok, first time for everything, even after 35 years. Buckling bred his sister. I am trying to figure out that inbreeding % for this brother to sister breeding for the potential new owner. We were going to be trading my weanling/almost yearling Nubian for an adult Nigerian.

The parents of these 2 are not related at all for at least 10 generations back that I could trace, so at least the parents are not genetically close.

Any idea what the % would be ? I would run it through ADGA, but the doe is not registered yet.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I think full siblings are 25%...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is the percent calculated?


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

If your goats are registered through ADGA they will do the math for you... that is how I cheat... 

I have a set of kids that are 16.69% inbred... their maternal and paternal granddam is the same goat (so the kids mother was bred to her half brother). If I were to breed the two twin kids together ADGA says the resulting kids would be 34.68% inbred. (Granted ADGA doesn't know I wethered the boy...so...  ) 

I don't off the top of my head know of twins that are 0% inbred that I could run through the lookup, but based on the above 25% sounds about right!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you. 

I can't run them thru ADGA because the doe is not registered. I sold the buck and don't have his reg #, so there is no info to type in.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> How is the percent calculated?


Probably not helpful to you, but this is how it's calculated, LOL. Simple me uses the ADGA genetics database.

https://pawpeds.com/pawacademy/genetics/genetics/inbreeding.html


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, that was clear as mud to me! Lololol Thank you for the link, though, maybe when I am not at work I might be able to figure it out!


----------



## Davon (Sep 22, 2017)

Your goat buyer may be aware of this, but if it helps I understand the professional opinion on goat inbreeding or linebreeding is that it is fine as long as you are happy with the goats you are getting. In other words, it gives you very consistent offspring without birth defects. Anyone here know of birth defects or other harm from inbreeding goats? I know a lot of people with goats want unrelated parents, but I think it is just because we are used to thinking that related parents are bad in general. (Thankfully!) ;-)


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't think she is really worried about the inbreeding part. She wants a herd of spotted goats. The dam of these 2 kids is spotted. The brother who bred his sister is spotted, so she is probably seeing a higher chance of spots in any resulting kids. I just wanted to pass the inbreeding % along to her more for a liability issue than anything else.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

When inbreeding too close the immune system suffers.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Ha, Inbreeding is a way to double up on good genetic traits, however it also double those bad traits too. When I was a coonhunter using hounds, we had a little saying about breeding son to mother, daughter back to father or brother to sister. If it works good then it is line breeding, if it is a disaster then it is inbreeding.


----------

